# Russia’s self-driving service “Yandex” lands in Vegas



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)




----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Yeah, less than a minute of video showing this car driving through an empty parking lot. 

Definitely means it's good enough to drive in congested cities. Definitely.


----------



## UberLyftFlexWhatever (Nov 23, 2018)

uberdriverfornow said:


> Yeah, less than a minute of video showing this car driving through an empty parking lot.
> 
> Definitely means it's good enough to drive in congested cities. Definitely.


Whiskey tango foxtrot 
uberdriverfornow 
Do I detect a modicum of sarcasm
Viciously Directed at our Russian allies Boris & Natasha Betanoff ?


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Every vehicle comes with its own diesel tow truck.


----------



## ECOMCON (Dec 30, 2018)

The most recent cutting edge technology Russian made, Lada


----------



## UberLyftFlexWhatever (Nov 23, 2018)

BurgerTiime said:


>


Ruski's got themselves a Prius V
Wonder where they liberated that Lidar roof rack? Ukraine?


----------

